# Utah Lake Gator



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Stupid people and their pets.....
http://www.sltrib.com/news/5501776-155/how-did-an-alligator-end-up

Boiled eggs wrapped in Bacon! Yummy!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

He feeds those catfish better than I feed myself!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

TPrawitt91 said:


> He feeds those catfish better than I feed myself!


I thought the same thing! I've caught cats on hot dogs, so I'm sure bacon and eggs would work, but there are a lot cheaper and less delicious(to a human) options to catch big cats....


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

A four footer?! I bet that was a force to reckon with, especially getting it into the cooler! Why can't something totally epic while I'm fishing with my kids? Everyone else is catching gators and Piranhas at UT Lake. All we catch is mud cats.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Two questions.....First, how the hell do you get a boiled egg to stay on a hook? Secondly, who drew the short straw to remove the hook from the gator?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

And here I thought all you could catch at Utah Lake was green algae syphilis?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

He's mine I'll go get him tomorrow and promise to treat him right


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Two questions.....First, how the hell do you get a boiled egg to stay on a hook?


That's what the bacon is for.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> He's mine I'll go get him tomorrow and promise to treat him right


I've always wanted to try battered gator. Can I come over?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Battered Gator is delicious.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Also, I would use catfish to procure bacon if there were a way to do so. I wouldn't use bacon to procure catfish though.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

MMMM.....

Luckily this was a solo gator and not a pair of saltwater cod that can reproduce like we saw in Flaming Gorge. This stuff can ruin ecosystems or be relatively minor like this. 

That said, I would love to grab a bow and helmet someday and go after those Asian Carp in the Mississippi. Might as well make some lemonade.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > He's mine I'll go get him tomorrow and promise to treat him right
> ...


Oh yes


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A couple comments.

1. Has anyone seen the price of bacon lately? Can't blame the gator for coming in and eating that. Wasting good bacon for catfish bait just seems sick and wrong on so many levels. ;-)

2. I suppose this is a new low for bucket biologists.

3. It's too bad Lost Louisianan didn't catch it. We would all have to come over for a Cajun feast. Would it make it less palatable that it came from Utah lake for those who are squeamish about eating fish from there?

4.


backcountry said:


> Luckily this was a solo gator and not a pair of saltwater cod that can reproduce like we saw in Flaming Gorge.


Burbot, while indeed being a cod, is a freshwater fish species that is distributed widely in our Northern latitude freshwater lakes of the US and Canada.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> Burbot, while indeed being a cod, is a freshwater fish species that is distributed widely in our Northern latitude freshwater lakes of the US and Canada.


Goes to show how important it is to verify second hand information. Got duped by the cod moniker (ie its not a ling cod) when I should have been smart enough to know better. Just assumed it was an anadromous fish that was artificially landlocked (clearly didn't think about the effects of that on reproduction).

Still a shame that someone introduced an invasive species as its had noticeable effect on the sport fish introduced by the state (they consumer alot of kokanee and rainbows).


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Critter said:


> That's what the bacon is for.


Okay, how do you get bacon to stay wrapped around a boiled egg?:-? He must be using one big a$$ hook.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Okay, how do you get bacon to stay wrapped around a boiled egg?:-? He must be using one big a$$ hook.


Trial and err.

I would start by putting the bacon on the hook on the end of the bacon. Then comes the egg onto the hook, then wrap the bacon around the egg and then back onto the point of the hook.

At least that is the way that I would try it first.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Critter said:


> Trial and err.
> 
> I would start by putting the bacon on the hook on the end of the bacon. Then comes the egg onto the hook, then wrap the bacon around the egg and then back onto the point of the hook.
> 
> At least that is the way that I would try it first.


That might just do the trick. I was thinking maybe putting the bacon wrapped egg in panty hose and sticking the hook through that.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I wish I had a quarter for every time I have heard about bacon wrapped eggs in panty hose. Its obviously the solution to all of life's problems.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been saying it for years, I wanna see a population of Gators established in Lake Powell. Then we could have Swamp People: Red Rock Edition. 

"Geez! Look at the size of that flippin' thing!" "Hold my caffeine free diet Coke, so I can gaff'em!"


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So everyone knows the "poacher" right. My 3 year old grandson who's been poaching ducks lately. Well true story, there's a debate in our family over his first word. I contend it was "alligator" and my daughter says that was his 2nd word and his first was "hello". However she's wrong. Ever since his second day alive in NICU I would talk to him about alligators and tried to get him to say the word alligator. We actually have him on video just a few months old saying alligator. Fast forward to last summer when he was 2. As you know we live on the west shores of Utah Lake and when you walk out the front door you're staring right at Utah lake. So last summer I would take him out on the front porch and we'd "call the alligators" (he watches swamp people with me every episode). His mom would get frustrated and tell him to quit yelling "alligators" because there are NO alligators in Utah. Well we showed her last night!!! I showed him the story and said to him...see there are alligators and you called them here...man his face lit up like Christmas!!!! Now he's back to yelling Alligator every time we come out the front door and his mom just rolls her eyes at us.....gotta love grandkids.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Catherder said:


> A couple comments.
> 
> 1. Has anyone seen the price of bacon lately? Can't blame the gator for coming in and eating that. Wasting good bacon for catfish bait just seems sick and wrong on so many levels. ;-)


Go to Walmart they have bacon for $3.22 per pound and it's a name brand, I buy at least 3-4 pounds a week. I prefer the applewood smoked and no the gator and catfish do not get my bacon.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I would have absolutely eaten that gator before I turned it over to the DWR. The skeleton may have ended up at skull designs shop. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I assume there would be no "penalty" for killing a gator in Utah. Am I correct or way off in left field?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I assume there would be no "penalty" for killing a gator in Utah. Am I correct or way off in left field?


Don't know about Utah but in LA if you kill a gator out of season with no tag and you get caught they put you under the jail.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I would think it's envasive and not protected. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> I would think it's envasive and not protected.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's what I'm thinking too. I wonder how long that gator was in there? I can't imagine for very long, probably this summer. They wouldn't live in cold ice water would they? I don't know a dam* thing about gators.

Dang, this is my 4600 post.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. I wonder how long that gator was in there? I can't imagine for very long, probably this summer. They wouldn't live in cold ice water would they? I don't know a dam* thing about gators.


I honestly dont think it would survive the winter even if it was in a hot spring

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. I wonder how long that gator was in there? I can't imagine for very long, probably this summer. They wouldn't live in cold ice water would they? I don't know a dam* thing about gators.
> 
> Dang, this is my 4600 post.


It's hard to say, there are actually several hot springs under Utah lake and the water doesn't freeze there in the winter where the springs are. That being said, I have never heard of gators living in lakes that freeze over. I guess it will remain a mystery.....


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I've been saying it for years, I wanna see a population of Gators established in Lake Powell. Then we could have Swamp People: Red Rock Edition.
> 
> "Geez! Look at the size of that flippin' thing!" "Hold my caffeine free diet Coke, so I can gaff'em!"


"Oh, fetch! That gator bit me! Quick, Helaman, rub some essential oils on it!"


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> "Oh, fetch! That gator bit me! Quick, Helaman, rub some essential oils on it!"


"Dang! My oil vial is empty! Does anybody have some?"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Tribune has a new story out this morning saying the DWR questions the validity of this gator being caught in Utah lake and considers it a hoax. Tribune author apologizes for misleading readers, and Tribune editor admits fact checking process was not followed before this story was published. 

Hmmmm, not sure which of all those things is LEAST surprising?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My first thought was "how convenient the guy that caught it had a 1/2 acre pond at his house" I was questioning that when I first read the story.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I thought that it was too good to be true. It would of been another tool to get rid of the carp.

http://www.sltrib.com/news/5505864-155/gator-in-utah-lake-its-a


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*This is my favorite thread*



Critter said:


> I thought that it was too good to be true. It would of been another tool to get rid of the carp.
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/news/5505864-155/gator-in-utah-lake-its-a


Hey...never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.

.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Hey...never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.
> 
> .


Hey, don't take the Trib's mission statement without giving it proper credit.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You mean the yokel that started this doesn't use bacon and eggs to catch catfish? That was almost as comical as the gator.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fact checked my post last night and sure enough we have video of the "poacher" saying "alligator" at the ripe old age of 5 months. I know he said it before then but that's the earliest video we have...

Now here's something to consider. There is no way that gator will survive in that pond over the winter.....sooooo that means the owner has to keep him inside somewhere during the winter. A 4 foot gator is probably at least 3 years old.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Catherder said:


> You mean the yokel that started this doesn't use bacon and eggs to catch catfish? That was almost as comical as the gator.


Wait, now what am I supposed to do with the 30 pounds of bacon and the 25 dozen eggs I ran out and purchased for catching cats???  #fakenews


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Wait, now what am I supposed to do with the 30 pounds of bacon and the 25 dozen eggs I ran out and purchased for catching cats???  #fakenews


Just PM'd you my address, drop it off at my place and with any luck it will last us through the end of the month. When Grandson #1 is over for the weekend I need a minimum of 5 pounds of bacon and 2 dozen eggs....and that's no lie. He's not even finished eating breakfast before he's asking "oldie, what's for lunch". Typical 15 year old !!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I figured the story was bogus! When someone doesn't want to release their name or face it always screams liar or fake to me "tall tines"

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Even with it being fake, I'm sure we all thought hard boiled egg wrapped in bacon? 
Why didn't I think of that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hondodawg said:


> Even with it being fake, I'm sure we all thought hard boiled egg wrapped in bacon?
> Why didn't I think of that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might need to try it and see if it works.

I know that bacon is good for channel cats


----------

